# Arrows Tough as H#ll to pull out!!!



## msukicker85 (Jul 15, 2009)

I bought arrow snot and it works great but you will need to apply more after a few shots. Someone said buy wd-40 and it creates a film that helps and they use those arrows to hunt. But I've never tried that so idk how we'll that works especially with the scent come hunting season


----------



## bownero (Mar 12, 2011)

This stuff!!> http://www.lancasterarchery.com/woody-s-arrow-lube.html


----------



## victor001 (Jan 31, 2011)

Alot of different good arrow lube's on the market . I like Woody's , but thier all pretty much the same . IMO


----------



## Paul Gonzales (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks guys I think I'll buy some Woody's. I thought about WD 40 but was throwed off by the Scent it leaves behind.


----------



## Fisher_dude (Aug 9, 2011)

x2 for woodys. Stuff works great.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Plain ole bar of soap works wonders. Just coat the first two inches or so. Carrying all the time for 3D. Others not mentioned; Scorpion Venom, Carbon Express.


----------



## rharper (Apr 30, 2012)

Woody's


----------



## Mumbles24 (Jan 2, 2013)

Would wax work? I have entry of ski/snowboard rub on wax.


----------



## mzw (Mar 11, 2012)

Twist the arrow like your screwing it in or out before you pull it.Once you can spin it pull it.It breaks the seal.


----------



## dieseltech (Jun 22, 2008)

Spinning is a bad idea, I've seen arrows break shortly after doing this. Woody's works the best but it does smell like diesel fuel.


----------



## Copogua (Mar 19, 2013)

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/shooting-gear/3d-target-accessories/arrow-lube.html here is almost all the available
I just bought some for me.


----------



## yeniar0005 (Mar 26, 2013)

ivory soap works great and cheap


----------



## mzw (Mar 11, 2012)

I have never had an arrow damaged from twisting them.as long as you don't bend the arrow what's the difference from pulling them a bunch of times? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bearlee (Dec 24, 2009)

yeniar0005 said:


> ivory soap works great and cheap


best


----------



## Bearlee (Dec 24, 2009)

Thinner target type arrows will tend to ring off of you twist them too much.


----------



## JJSREEZEN (Feb 20, 2012)

Woodys


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

mzw said:


> Twist the arrow like your screwing it in or out before you pull it.Once you can spin it pull it.It breaks the seal.


Super bad idea. Especially with carbon express and other spiral wound carbon fiber weave. Most likely damage the shaft without knowing it.
Aluminum is the only thing you can twist out.


----------



## Paul Gonzales (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks again guys,might go with Ivory soap but all ready ordered some Woodys from Lancaster.


----------



## ThomasBisbee (Dec 23, 2012)

yeniar0005 said:


> ivory soap works great and cheap


This for sure but if you still can't pull one out look at the gorilla puller by dd's archery. Plus if put one into a tree you'll pay for it pretty quick.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Mumbles24 said:


> Would wax work? I have entry of ski/snowboard rub on wax.


Tried wax but it melts upon entry into the target then sticks worse than using nothing at all.



dieseltech said:


> Spinning is a bad idea, I've seen arrows break shortly after doing this. Woody's works the best but it does smell like diesel fuel.





schmel_me said:


> Super bad idea. Especially with carbon express and other spiral wound carbon fiber weave. Most likely damage the shaft without knowing it.
> Aluminum is the only thing you can twist out.


I've always twist my arrows whether shooting foam animals or Olympic target bales. Carbon and carbon/aluminum. Never had one fail. I have had glued in tips come off by not twisting to break the seal.

I use spray silicon soaked cotton balls in an old plastic bottle. Works fine and far less expensive than the small bottles of arrow lube.


----------



## 152732 (Sep 26, 2009)

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/woody-s-arrow-lube.html

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

I prefer the OMP arrow lube (haven't tried arrow snot though). It's a thicker lube than Woody's or Scorpion Venom so it doesn't run and lasts better on the arrows. With OMP or Scorpion Venom I just use a tip width once around the arrow right behind the point. If you use more of either of those two, you'll end up making arrows harder to pull because they'll penetrate farther into the target.


----------



## slimshady2 (Feb 5, 2012)

:shade: Woodys is good and so is comfort inn bars of soap.


----------



## los11 (Dec 10, 2012)

Me and buddy just had this happen all year those arrows go in so fast they melt in the targets especiakky if its cold out lube works but wehen it gets on the shaft or ur hands forget it we finally got the answer today we bought thr D&D arrow puller this will pull any arrow out of anything had one in a log dude we have tried every puller and every lube and till this thing came along we didnt think there was an answer there is its the DD puller it clamps it like a nutcracker style clamo puts even pressure so no bending and it just grabs the arrow and pulls it right out telling you best $30 EVER this one is nit a gimick finally a product that is the real deal.... i have done tons of research and def pullers guys this is thebone... Damn DD&D if ur out there u should sponsor me your sales will skyrocket once people try it.....


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Are you shooting Carbon Express arrows? I hate pulling those. They seem to stick the worse, IMO.


----------



## Paul Gonzales (Jun 14, 2011)

Nah I'm shooting GoldTip Expedition Hunters.


----------



## Paul Gonzales (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey los11 how do I go about gettin a D&D pullers bro???


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

Go to wally world & get the cheap tire black. 16oz for 4 dollars. it's mostly silicon, same thing as most as the arrow lubes, just a lot cheaper. A bottle will last years.


----------



## los11 (Dec 10, 2012)

Paul Gonzales said:


> Hey los11 how do I go about gettin a D&D pullers bro???


South shore archery has them for sale on his site everyone should own one of these... IMO


----------



## Paul Gonzales (Jun 14, 2011)

Appreciate all y'alls tips went ahead and went with the D&D arrow puller los11 recommended. I like supporting innovative designs like that when it comes to ALL things Archery!!!


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

I actually carry one in the shop to pull and install nocks in some of the really tight arrows. This is a very effective tool and its priced well @ $29.95


----------



## Splitshafts (May 7, 2012)

Dawn dish soap.....refill them bottles of puller liquid you spend ten dollars for with the dish soap. Your camo or black arrows WILL NOT STICK...


----------



## rjoe (Jun 6, 2009)

You will love the D&D puller.


----------



## MsNipeR (Feb 11, 2010)

Might give a funny taste on the steak:mg:


msukicker85 said:


> I bought arrow snot and it works great but you will need to apply more after a few shots. Someone said buy wd-40 and it creates a film that helps and they use those arrows to hunt. But I've never tried that so idk how we'll that works especially with the scent come hunting season


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

you can use arrow lube, get a gorilla grip type gripper for better grip, depending on your arrow type you can get something like gold tip ez pull points also. my victory arrow hav the ICE coating which also make pulling a lot easier


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Woody's and Scorpion Venom


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I find that once I put some armor all gel on my shafts they pull easier for the life of the arrow. Armor all seems to penetrate the arrow and stay around forever, sure I apply it every few shoots but they never get as bad to pull as when they had never been lubed.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

SouthShoreRat said:


> I actually carry one in the shop to pull and install nocks in some of the really tight arrows. This is a very effective tool and its priced well @ $29.95





rjoe said:


> You will love the D&D puller.


At the above price or am I mixed up? If the price above I won't love it, bet on it. Never have I seen a arrow hard to pull when using just a plain of bar of soap.


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

Ray Ray said:


> Go to wally world & get the cheap tire black. 16oz for 4 dollars. it's mostly silicon, same thing as most as the arrow lubes, just a lot cheaper. A bottle will last years.


I think this is what the guys at the range use. have these nifty lube holders made out of pvc with a hole on top for application.... just don't get any lube on your fingers. the boyfrie..... er... I mean some random guy at the range did this and the next shot was his arrow and thumb release going down the range.:shade:


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

SonnyThomas said:


> At the above price or am I mixed up? If the price above I won't love it, bet on it. Never have I seen a arrow hard to pull when using just a plain of bar of soap.


The manufactures suggest price is about $33, I try to never sell at MSRP if possible. I am hoping enough sell that I can order a larger quantity so I can reduce this price more.


----------



## Paul Gonzales (Jun 14, 2011)

Guys while I'm waiting for my arrival of my D&D arrow puller I shot about 80 arrows today from different ranges at all kinds of 3d targets but I used a bar of dry IVORY SOAP to apply on my arrows and guess what the arrows were sooo much easier to pull out by just bare hand it wasn't even funny but sooo much more enjoyable than having to pull my arm out of socket yanking on them arrows dry!!! Thanks for the TIP fellas.


----------



## Exedil (May 9, 2013)

Hey,

Yous should try that: http://www.bowhunterssuperstore.com/scorpion-venom-target-arrow-release-fluid-p-4990.html
I saw it being used on brand new 3D targets (very hard), you can pull arrows out with fingers very easily...
I've tried with and without on same arrows, it's way easier...


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

DIY lube tube with Black Magic Tire Wet inside. Works great. Shooting 67lb XLR8 at a 3D course over the weekend and pulled out well with

http://www.archeryaddix.com/forums/diy-projects/23768-lube-tube.html

http://www.bowhunterssuperstore.com/slip-arrow-grip-wclip-p-11054.html


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

SonnyThomas said:


> At the above price or am I mixed up? If the price above I won't love it, bet on it. Never have I seen a arrow hard to pull when using just a plain of bar of soap.


They are expensive but when you really NEED an arrow puller (arrow in a tree, wall, new fiberboard target, etc) you will love the fact that you have it.


----------



## Paul Gonzales (Jun 14, 2011)

I got my D&D puller yesterday into the mail and I went out this morning and shot about 50 arrows with no lube or anything and man o man was it a pleasure to have this lil geniously built helper. I'll never leave to the range without it again.


----------



## Strodav (Apr 25, 2012)

Scorpion Venom target arrow release fluid. Works great, especially on older dried out 3d targets. Just a bit on the point every 15 shots or so. http://scorpionvenomarchery.com/


----------



## Windrover (Jan 6, 2012)

Armour All


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

I have tried all the different arrow lubes over the years .Arrow slick is the best but expensive and not much in a bottle.Woodys and scorpion venom is the next best. Arrow Snot and a bar of soap are equal.Tried the tire stuff and silicon and dish soap and they are all the same.Unless you want to step up to arrow slick or woodys just use ivory soap.


----------

